# utility trailer



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a 8x12 trailer for sale or trade i used it to haul my quads and everything eles it is a heavy one with 3/4 ton hubs 285x16 snow tires on it 2x6 wood base looking for $400 or trade for work on a small trailer (welding and deck) located it tooele.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Pics or telephone number to in contact??


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

Roger, 435-882-8585 sorry I cant put pics on this site but i can send them to a email.


----------

